# Komme nicht ins Bios / Tastatur wird nicht erkannt



## Bigdaddy203 (6. September 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe von einem Arbeitskollegen einen Rechner bekommen, den ich komplett neu machen soll.
Es handelt sich und den HP Pavilion Elite m9650f Desktop PC.
Das Problem ist, das ich leider nicht ins Bios komme, da keine Tastatur funktioniert.
Ich habe 2 USB und 1 PS/2 Tastatur mit USB Adapter ausprobiert.
Leider hat das MB keinen PS/2 Anschluss. 
Hat von euch noch jemand eine Idee was ich machen kann?
Wollte erst Windows über einen anderen Rechner neu aufspielen und danach wieder einbauen, damit ich die Treiber installieren kann.
Würde das gehen?

Mfg


----------



## Scalon (6. September 2013)

Hast du unterschiedliche USB Anschlüsse versucht? Vielleicht warst du an einem Port vom Zusatz controller und versuchst mal den Port vom Chipset zu treffen


----------



## Abductee (6. September 2013)

Bios reset.
F1, F8 und F10 auch schon ausprobiert?


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (6. September 2013)

Hab alle 4 USB anschlüsse ausprobiert
Bios reset schon 3 mal mit dem Jumper durchgeführt.
Auch die Batterie hatte ich mal draußen, aber nix. 
Habe alle knöpfe schon probiert, aber es tut sich nix.
Habe sogar die Frontanschlüsse ausprobiert.

@ich hab noch ne USB 3.0 PCIe Karte hier liegen, die kann ich ja mal testen.

€: mit der Karte geht es auch nicht


----------



## Abductee (6. September 2013)

Laut Google müsste es ziehmlich sicher F1 oder F10 sein.
Drück nach dem Einschalten sofort ständig F10 und F1 abwechselnd.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (6. September 2013)

es ist F10 und ESC, aber beides wie bekloppt gedrückt bzw auch mal gehalten.


----------



## milesdavis (12. September 2013)

Dann hast du das BIOS-Reset nicht richtig durchgeführt. Spätestens dann muss das funktionieren!
Es sei denn es liegt ein Hardwaredefekt an Tastatur oder Mainboard vor.


----------

